# Do you dream of posting in Enworld??



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

I did.

It was bizarre. I had some stuff typed out, left out the subject line and went off to get some toast or cocoa. I think.

When I came back, the thread was posted without a subject line. And it kept on posting.. and posting... so you had all this topics with empty subject lines. Except they weren't emtpy. The hamster from Dork Tower was in them.

And Eric Noah was in the thread wondering what the heck I was up to. Even in dreams, he was nice. 

But the posts.. they kept coming. And I sense the presence of Piratecat approaching; winking at me his hooked hand ready...

Then I woke up.

I need therapy.


----------



## Talath (Feb 15, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *I did.
> 
> It was bizarre. I had some stuff typed out, left out the subject line and went off to get some toast or cocoa. I think.
> 
> ...



I'm proud to be the first to say you are a freak


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 15, 2003)

Right...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 15, 2003)

I have dreams of moderating and moving threads to Meta when they're about posting to the boards even in your sleep.


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *I have dreams of moderating and moving threads to Meta when they're about posting to the boards even in your sleep. *




Hmm... I wonder if that happened as well in the dream.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 15, 2003)

thank god no...


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 15, 2003)

I would dream of posting on EN World if I still had my laptop.

I noticed a while back that whenever I was doing something for a very long time and then immediately went to sleep, I dreamed I was still doing it. I've been talking to people in Instant Messages, only to finish, put the lap top away and lay down to sleep, only to spend the night fitfully dreaming I was still talking to them. What was worse was that I wasn't totally asleep, so I'd be wondering if they'd see this since I knew it was a dream. 

Needless to say, it was freaky, though not as freaky as that time my group gamed for eight or nine hours straight, and I went to bed and dreamt I was still gaming with them.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Feb 15, 2003)

Sadly, yes.  I also dream I am in the computer games I play and in the TV / movies I watch, as well as the books I read.  My dreams are messed up, espesially when they start to blend with each other, and I experince them in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd person at once.


----------



## Jeph (Feb 15, 2003)

There was this one time I played StarCraft for 6 hours strait, then went to bed. I dreamt that I was a protoss probe, of all things. Extreemly uneasy sleep. I haven't played StarCraft since then . . .


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 15, 2003)

I seem to remember that Eric Noah once posted a dream of his. Maybe I can find it again?

Edit:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=1882


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 15, 2003)

Nope.  But I've dreamt of posting at other boards, and I fequently dream of being a video game character.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 15, 2003)

Heh. I've dreamt about teaming up with Chuck Norris and assaulting a terrorist-infested train. I suspect it was due to playing _Delta Force 2_ all day and watching _Walker, Texas Ranger_ afterwards.

I think I had a gaming dream once, but I can't really remember.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 16, 2003)

heh    i don't think i've dreamt about posting on message boards (so far as i can remember), but i do think about the creature catalog more than is healthy.    mostly about what i've done and what i'm going to do next...  one of these days i need to force myself to take a real vacation from it.


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't dream I was posting, but I did dream that I was reading and someone had an _enormous_ sig pic. I'm guessing it was about 2 feet long. It took about 3 full scrolls to get past it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2003)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> *I didn't dream I was posting, but I did dream that I was reading and someone had an enormous sig pic. I'm guessing it was about 2 feet long. It took about 3 full scrolls to get past it. *




That might be MEG Hal... with a HUGE eye I bet! 

And Uzumaki... what a great comic! Really unnerving.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 23, 2003)

....I'm suddenly feeling very good that I don't dream.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 23, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *....I'm suddenly feeling very good that I don't dream.  *




You just don't remember it.  


And I think I recently did dream about posting here. It was.... weird.  (And no, it did not involve the Hivemind)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 23, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *You just don't remember it.
> *




Shhh! Don't let me hear that!!


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I may be playing IC games too much now.  I didn't dream of posting to the games, I dreamt I was my character _in_ the game. And considering the Sailor Moonishness of one game, I got...umm...let's just say I got a lot more "top-heavy".


----------

